# foam body mannequin



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

put a very thin coat of Vaseline on the mannequin ,then get a cheap spray bottle and add very hot water and spray a light mist on the Vaseline to speed the foam cure ,spray one can of great stuff in form as in the picture.







place pvc in cuts and place something heavy on the legs and neck to keep them from being expanded up from the foam,use the rest of the first can of foam to hold the pvc , now do a heavy mist with the hot water to speed cure time







it should dry fast , when the foam is dry do a light mist with hot water on the dry foam then spray the second can of foam to fill in the mold and cover all the pvc ,then do a heavy mist of hot water on the foam ,when dry pull it off the mold





















I use empty water bottles or pool noodles for the arms and legs to fill the body out ,I don't have pics


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I had been eagerly waiting for this LOTD, just in time for weekend, thanks for taking the time to put up the tut despite you not feeling well, hope you are feeling better


----------



## Terror Tom

I love this! I have a male and female form I could use for this.


----------



## Boone6666

where do you pic up the form ??


----------



## Robin Graves

Awesome job.


----------



## Starlight

*Did something happen?*



LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> to make the foam body mannequin you need a mannequin hanger , they sell male and female
> 
> I swear (without cursing, that is) that I saw a post almost identical to this one with the same pics and directions, but with a link to the "they" you mentioned. . . . I clicked on it and got to a site where the hangers were under $5 - but because I'm a Pinterest junkie, I clicked on a lot of things and can't find it or the site again.
> P.S. I'm pretty sure your post was the final straw that made me turn from a "lurker" to an actual registered user. . .


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

LOTD, here's what you're first pupil came up with, I'm going to make another to see if I can get better with the "back" front looks fine on this one but the neck drooped and you don't want to see the back, that's where I need to fill it better. .. thanks for your help LOTD
View attachment 213269


----------



## EveningKiss

Great idea. It is ashame it does not have a back to it. =-)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't know what happened overnight? It was dry when I brought inside up to my game room. ..anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Don't know what happened overnight? It was dry when I brought inside up to my game room. ..anyone know what I did wrong?
> View attachment 213872


the first one turned out great ,are you using great stuff foam ? I used the G E foam once and had bad luck. I think you used too much hot water , and didn't leave it in the mold long enough to form to the mold


----------



## punkineater

I've been making foam skulls like this for quite a while, but never thought of using the body forms! Great idea LOTD!!!
With that thickness of foam, curing times can differ greatly & temp is a factor too. Heat tends to liquify the unset foam-found
that out when I thought setting the skulls outside would help to quick set...apparently not in 104 degrees.
Scorpion, your GS body, IMO, looks pretty cool & creepy. Old & broke down (hey, I resemble that remark), but still totally useable.


----------



## punkineater

Starlight said:


> LAKE OF THE DEAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> to make the foam body mannequin you need a mannequin hanger , they sell male and female
> 
> I swear (without cursing, that is) that I saw a post almost identical to this one with the same pics and directions, but with a link to the "they" you mentioned. . . . I clicked on it and got to a site where the hangers were under $5 - but because I'm a Pinterest junkie, I clicked on a lot of things and can't find it or the site again.
> P.S. I'm pretty sure your post was the final straw that made me turn from a "lurker" to an actual registered user. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I've found these forms at thrift stores & yard sales-$5 or under.
Click to expand...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> the first one turned out great ,are you using great stuff foam ? I used the G E foam once and had bad luck. I think you used too much hot water , and didn't leave it in the mold long enough to form to the mold


The first pic is actually the same one in second photo, I think I used too much of something, it was great stuff but I might have used too much of something, could have been too much vase line combined with too much water, don't know but it started rising off the mold and disengaged by itself, plus I used up three cans too trying to get the back fuller, it wound up looking too blobby, I can still use it for a creepy deformed torso but I really wanted it to stay as in the first pick but no problem, I knew I wasn't going to hit a homerun on my first attempt just need to tinker with it


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

xxScorpion64xx said:


> The first pic is actually the same one in second photo, I think I used too much of something, it was great stuff but I might have used too much of something, could have been too much vase line combined with too much water, don't know but it started rising off the mold and disengaged by itself, plus I used up three cans too trying to get the back fuller, it wound up looking too blobby, I can still use it for a creepy deformed torso but I really wanted it to stay as in the first pick but no problem, I knew I wasn't going to hit a homerun on my first attempt just need to tinker with it


you want to put the Vaseline on as thin as you can and just a light mist of the hot water ,make sure the first coat is fully dry you can stick coat hanger or a stick in the foam to make sure it's dry, then add the second coat and make sure it's dry all the way thru before de-molding, the back should not matter ,but if you need a smooth looking back use a harbor freight hot knife and do it out side ,I have used it too make ribs on the foam mannequin ,


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

*latex foam body mannequin*

this is how I made the latex foam body mannequin







add mold latex to cup ( I used latex from Michaels craft store, it is ok but try to get latex from bity mold supply their latex is a lot better ) add skin tone paint and mix














put a very thin coat of Vaseline on mannequin mold and then brush on thin coat of latex and when dry add 2nd coat





















when latex is dry add one can of foam (do not add water or the latex will not stick to the foam) when dry poke holes in foam with a stick or coat hanger to help the inside to dry ,after it is dry and 2nd can of foam let dry and poke holes and let dry


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you LOTD, in hindsight I definitely went to heavy on vaseline and probably too much water, I might have tripped up since I wasn't inserting the pvc on this one so it might have thrown me off, definitely going to give it another go.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

let dry for 1 day


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thank you LOTD, in hindsight I definitely went to heavy on vaseline and probably too much water, I might have tripped up since I wasn't inserting the pvc on this one so it might have thrown me off, definitely going to give it another go.


 you don't have to use the pvc ,just maybe less vas and water and let dry longer before de-molding


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Those look so awesome! I'm gonna have to try that for this years party. Thank you!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

xxScorpion64xx ,did you make anymore?


----------



## annamarykahn

i've had better luck using k-y jelly as a mold release agent ... yeah, i know, lol! ... the water based k-y helps the curing of the foam that's in the mold ... haven't done extensive testing, so maybe i just got lucky?

when i used vaseline, the foam didn't cure properly ... i knew that the foam cures because of the moisture in the air ... or at least that what i've led to believe ... so naturally, k-y came to mind ... 

amk


----------

